# Does TT help TED?



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

If you have had TED cured by either time or thyroid removal - please tell me your stories.

I really hope I do not have to have orbital decompression surgery.

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hyperinnyc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> If you have had TED cured by either time or thyroid removal - please tell me your stories.
> 
> ...


Sometimes TED can be triggered by RAI or ablation. However, it is impossible to treat the eyes which must also be treated independently w/o treating the thyroid and getting on course w/that.


----------



## hyperinnyc (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes, I've heard RAI makes TED worse.

I've heard and read that TED 'runs a course' of 18-24 months so I was wondering if anyone has experienced their eyes returning to normal during this time without surgery once their thyroid is under control (either medication or removal).

I'm leaning towards surgery now but I'm wondering if I hold out for another year is there a chance that my eyes go back to normal and just keep taking meds.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

I have never heard of the eyes miraculously going back to "normal" after TT surgery or treatment with meds. I have definitely heard of people having more TED issues after RAI. Unfortunately, TED is kind of its own disease. You can be under control, but still have symptoms. The best thing is to have your thyroid levels be under control, but that cannot assure that you won't have TED problems. I have TED and it is being "controlled" with drops and I'll probably need to have eyelid retraction surgery. Your best bet is to be treated by a doc that is very familiar with TED and not all eye doc's are, so if you can find one in your area that is then that is always good.

Good luck!


----------

